# 75G - Artificial Rocks to Cobblestone (Before & After)



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

I spent most the day redoing my tank and thought I'd share. Went from cichlid sand complete to pool filter sand. Switched out the artificial rocks for 220lbs of multi color cobblestone. Feels cleaner and I'm hoping algae will stay under control this time since it's not a new tank.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

I like the new look a lot more.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

DBLN8 said:


> I like the new look a lot more.


Thanks. Below is a photo of when I first got the artificial rocks before the algae took over. I would not recommend those rocks to anyone by the way. They held a horrible smell inside the hollow parts, and lots of debris stuck inside as well.

But I really think the fish have more hiding spots now and they seem to swim around more at night. No one is hiding in the equipment anymore either. I also added 4 bushy nose plecos this morning. They were very small so I hope they make it. I'm liking the new look much better myself. I just might add another 50-75 lbs of rock, seems how everyone is saying there is no weight limit.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Those artificial rocks hold a great deal of stagnant water that is why the horrible smell. To solve this with the ones I have I use the undergravel jets drilled several small holes into all the fake rocks. This allowed return from pump to go into the voids in the rocks and exit through the holes.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

SupeDM said:


> Those artificial rocks hold a great deal of stagnant water that is why the horrible smell. To solve this with the ones I have I use the undergravel jets drilled several small holes into all the fake rocks. This allowed return from pump to go into the voids in the rocks and exit through the holes.


Good info for those trying to solve this issue. I do like artificial rocks for the lack of density, but they do tend to get stained in my experience. For some reason I think my fish like the real rocks better. That's just my opinion, though. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I like those rocks.. I've used them before, and then went with these Cinnamon river cobblestone..


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Natural is always better in my books. The cobblestone look beautiful. Love the different colors!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks much better, that being said some space in the middle to break it up a bit would be nice also. Either way it looks good.. I know some people love the look of holey rock real or artificial which I do as well, but once it starts getting growth on it not so much.. 4 BN plecos might be overkill least once they get bigger, I have one in a 8ft tank, could probably go with 2 at the most.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Agree with Jim on the scaping suggestions. Maybe try to incorporate a few larger stones into the mix, as well.

You may need 4 plecos as insurance. Mine never last long enough, regardless of size.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, I actually got 4 BN pleco just in case they got attacked. They're pretty small actually but so far they are not bothered.

I think you are right - I do need some larger rocks. I just didn't want to have wasted space with less hiding spots. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## teacherdavid (May 26, 2013)

Sirian said:


> I do need some larger rocks. I just didn't want to have wasted space with less hiding spots. Thanks for the comments!


Can I ask what size the rocks pictured are? I'll be switching out my lace rock for cobbles soon and like your tank (the lace rock traps a lot of debris). I'm thinking a variety of sizes would work well; maybe 5" to 12"


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

That's about the size they are. I recommend getting a combination of round and flat so you can make some good hiding spots.


----------



## mnnice (Dec 21, 2013)

May I ask where did you find the cobble stone? I like the look of that! I have field stone and some larger river stone but want to add more like your cobble.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Go to Google Maps and type landscaping rocks, or cobblestone. Call and ask to see what they have and if they sell to consumers.


----------

